# INFJ Vs. ENFJ



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

_So far I am loving these videos to help me get an understanding on the whole mbti thing. 
_
*And since I am constantly getting asked if I'm an extrovert or not *... I thought I'd share 

_*sorry if this video or thread like this already exists*_


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

The problem is that the functions, themselves, don't necessarily surface this way. The deep, subjective, instinctive behaviors mentioned by Jung tend to appear to be muddled when looking at just the surface.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Impact Calculus said:


> The problem is that the functions, themselves, don't necessarily surface this way. The deep, subjective, instinctive behaviors mentioned by Jung tend to appear to be muddled when looking at just the surface.


Indeed!!!

The purpose I had hoped to communicate was to demonstrate that INFJ can appear extroverted. 

I think I confuse people :/

this must be because I'm a muddled person who doesn't take the MBTI super serious. 
It's just a nice guideline. For me.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

I think DaveSuperPowers does a great job of explaining the types in an accurate and accessible way. He is also good at hammering down common misconceptions people have.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> I think DaveSuperPowers does a great job of explaining the types in an accurate and accessible way. He is also good at hammering down common misconceptions people have.



oh how cool! are you the doctor juice that does the vidoes on you tube? if so, I love those videos!


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Indeed!!!
> 
> The purpose I had hoped to communicate was to demonstrate that INFJ can appear extroverted.
> 
> ...


Well, his videos kind of blatantly contradict what I just said... And what you say here isn't necessarily parallel with your opening post...

You didn't say "I'm only condoning people listen to this man to show one possibility for INFJs", you say that they *help* _*to understand*_ _*the "whole mbti thing."*_ I would disagree with that, and thus, there is my reply. E.g his videos help to misinterpret the "whole mbti thing."

Also, muddled was evidently an adjective for what the instinctive behaviors tend to look like when cross applied with personality. Using muddled passive-aggressively in the way that you did is out of context and doesn't make any sense. 

I also apologize for being "super serious" about the MBTI; but you see, this is a forum that discusses the functions. And if I disagree with you, I'm going to freely express my opinion.
_
As far as accessibility, psychological types can be found for free online. 
psychclassics.yorku.ca/Jung/types.htm_


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> oh how cool! are you the doctor juice that does the vidoes on you tube? if so, I love those videos!


Yes! roud:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Impact Calculus said:


> I also apologize for being "super serious" about the MBTI; but you see, this is a forum that discusses the functions. And if I think that you're wrong, I'm going to freely express my opinion.
> _
> As far as accessibility, psychological types can be found for free online.
> psychclassics.yorku.ca/Jung/types.htm_


There is no need to apologize! You didn't do anything wrong. 
Yes, this is a forum that discusses the functions. 

If you were here, or is it - if I were there ... and we sat across from one another - 
you would not be listening to the words I was saying. 
But rather, you would be listening to your interpretation of the words. 
And I would be listening to my interpretation of your words and how they make sense to me.

I did not mean to offend you. I made light of the situation. I'm sorry you felt offended _
(IF that indeed was the case)_

I think it is fabulous you take it super serious, because for you ... this is what you need. 

We take what we need from this life despite all our wants. 
And so, I take this forum lightly, as this is what I need ...

I am not going to critique what I wrote in the original post. Because it doesn't matter. 

I intended to share the video because I was getting the question 
as to whether I was extroverted or not many times. 

And I intro'd the thread with what the videos _meant to me_ ... 
to help me understand the whole mbti thing ... 

Thank you for the resource as well. _

I appreciate you very much for sharing 

_


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> There is no need to apologize! You didn't do anything wrong.
> Yes, this is a forum that discusses the functions.
> 
> If you were here, or is it - if I were there ... and we sat across from one another -
> ...


True. Have a nice day.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

INFJ's and ENFJ's are actually quite different. One is a perception type which deals with dominant/inferior Ni-Se and the other is a dominant judging type that deals with dominant/inferior Fe-Ti. An ENFJ would be more sensitive to judging things by external standards and also more caught up with defining their thoughts in terms of understanding things and finding meaning and importance in things. An INFJ would be more preoccupied with their views and looking at things from different perceptions and different views and different side. Ni thrives off of seeing things in alternative ways and wrestles with staying in the moment and experiencing things as they are, as what is going on right in front of them.


----------



## hallrann (Jun 13, 2012)

Arrow said:


> Ni thrives off of seeing things in alternative ways and wrestles with staying in the moment and experiencing things as they are, as what is going on right in front of them.


 I have no idea what you're talking about.... :wink: (guilty)


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

Arrow said:


> Ni thrives off of seeing things in alternative ways and wrestles with staying in the moment and experiencing things as they are, as what is going on right in front of them.


The other day I was reading one of the type-me-threads here. So there was a questionnaire and the first question was about a picture and what kind of impression it has made on you. The picture showed a corn field with blue sky above and a house in the distance. I thought to myself how it would be fun to see how the picture affected me and then to compare my answer to the answer of the person who was actually answering the questions in the questionnaire.

And so I thought about the golden ratio, how there was too much yellow in the picture, yellow is the most conspicuous color, so maybe it would've been better if the sky was yellow and the field blue, there would be more harmony or maybe the picture should be showing more sky, less field, etc.

And then I compared my thoughts to the person who wanted to be typed.
Hmm...
She said something like the scenery is lovely, she would love to walk through the field. It must be summertime so she would pay attention to the humidity, etc...

And I was thinking to myself:
"Holy sh*t - it never occurred to me that this is an actual place and that I could actually visit it and walk through that field!" 
Bummer!


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

yedra said:


> The other day I was reading one of the type-me-threads here. So there was a questionnaire and the first question was about a picture and what kind of impression it has made on you. The picture showed a corn field with blue sky above and a house in the distance. I thought to myself how it would be fun to see how the picture affected me and then to compare my answer to the answer of the person who was actually answering the questions in the questionnaire.
> 
> And so I thought about the golden ratio, how there was too much yellow in the picture, yellow is the most conspicuous color, so maybe it would've been better if the sky was yellow and the field blue, there would be more harmony or maybe the picture should be showing more sky, less field, etc.
> 
> ...


Haha, your post made me really lol.

When you described the painting, I tried to imagine the house the way you described it, but for some reason my mind wanted the house to not be so... hidden. I moved the house from side to side, but that wasn't enough. Eventually, I brought the house close to the foreground (or ...just up closer in the corn field... to make it more visible). I mean, why should the house hide? Doesn't it want to bask in the golden earth? Doesn't the artist want to show how glorious life can be? Unless the artist wanted the house to be show the dread it feels dealing with so much to take care of and protect.

I'm sorry I had to tell you this, but I had the same reaction as you ...even though I read your WTF reaction xDDD


----------



## Yedra (Jul 28, 2012)

pandamiga said:


> Haha, your post made me really lol.
> 
> When you described the painting, I tried to imagine the house the way you described it, but for some reason my mind wanted the house to not be so... hidden. I moved the house from side to side, but that wasn't enough. Eventually, I brought the house close to the foreground (or ...just up closer in the corn field... to make it more visible). I mean, why should the house hide? Doesn't it want to bask in the golden earth? Doesn't the artist want to show how glorious life can be? Unless the artist wanted the house to be show the dread it feels dealing with so much to take care of and protect.
> 
> I'm sorry I had to tell you this, but I had the same reaction as you ...even though I read your WTF reaction xDDD


We all have our WTF moments. 
I just wish I could keep the number of mine to a minimum, ha ha.
I mean, the corn field was nice and that it didn't occur to me even once that I could go or be there is silly. God knows what I'm missing out on in real life...


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

yedra said:


> We all have our WTF moments.
> I just wish I could keep the number of mine to a minimum, ha ha.
> I mean, the corn field was nice and that it didn't occur to me even once that I could go or be there is silly. God knows what I'm missing out on in real life...


Awh, I know it seems like you're missing out on life. I feel that way, too. For me, though, I love having different experiences, but I fear getting too used to them. I'll avoid a new scenic route for as long as possible until I can't take it anymore xD I wish that every moment in life was just as vibrant as it was when I was young.


----------

